# basking rock/slate for a beardie ??



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

well im thinking of getting some slate to use as a basking spot under my heat bulb but wont the slate get too hot if sooo where do i position it ??

also can i have a look at some of ur beardie tanks with basking rocks please?


----------



## Rou (Dec 23, 2007)

you can gt basking rocks made of a similr material to hides im sure of it, that isnt meant to get too hot.

yeah slate will hold the heat very well and is most likely gonna get pretty hot if directly placed under your basking spot, you could place it near but i dont think its a good idea using slate personally.

Try an old fashion rock, nothing beats the natural stuff lol. you can get rustic looking ones from garden centres i think.


----------



## Oscar (Aug 11, 2008)

this is my basking spot for my beardie it's not a rock though lol


----------



## evilangel (Jul 7, 2007)

sorry aint got no pics atm

use a whiteish stone can't think of the proper name sure someone will in a bit you can get them from garden centres n places like B&Q


----------



## Winwicker (Jun 19, 2008)

I think I've seen some people say they use sandstone?


----------



## Rou (Dec 23, 2007)

sandstone is great cause it wont get too hot.


----------



## evilchild (Jul 3, 2008)

if it's a thicker rock it will hold the better than a thiner rock, it takes longer to get to the core of the larger rock there fore stays a bit cooler, i have a slate rock and to other granit maybe? what ever they are they bloody heavy?


----------



## linda60 (Jan 14, 2008)

I use slate and it does not get to hot,my slate is a lighter silvery grey and brown and not the dark grey that most people think of as slate,I don't know is this makes a difference.I have used sand stone and I like it but if you have a beardie that insists on pooing on the basking rock it's quite porus and stains no matter how much you scrub.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

We use stones we stole from a beach to create a basking area. I'll try and get some pics up, it doesnt get too hot either.


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

i personally use slate under my basking spot, directly nder, it is ot, but not too hot to touch, when i first put it init was too hot to touch, so i lowered it by 5F and its not anymore


----------

